# Magical Performance in Oddities House



## Oddities Collector (Feb 27, 2016)

Attached is a brief video of a live performance of myself in a cool House of Oddities house in Pittsburgh, Pa. I am a professional Magician and love to perform 'spooky' magic....


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done! Very entertaining!


----------



## Oddities Collector (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you very much! I just joined, love this forum!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the other side of haunted works. Saw the complimentary post over on the green boards a couple weeks ago. Really enjoyed the show, especially the Dark Museum near the end - that's one of my favorite ways I've seen that done. 

-TM


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You have a great voice for this type of "fun"


----------



## Oddities Collector (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks very much for the compliments, I thouroughly enjoyed performing this...it was probably my favorite performance in my thirty something year career. I love spooky magic, I toss a few things in for my Halloween shows but this was great, everything was spooky!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love magic shows. The ability to sell an illusion takes talent.


----------

